# [libreoffice] Compilation en erreur

## zerros

Bonjour,

J'essaie d'installer libreoffice, et la compilation tombe en erreur. J'ai cherché sur le net, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de bug, et très peu de posts relatant ce problème.

```
et/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_nodash.txt /tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.1.2/work/libreoffice-4.1.1.2/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/line.brk /tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.1.2/work/libreoffice-4.1.1.2/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/ExternalHeaders/StaticLibrary/libxmlsec1.a

make[1] : on quitte le répertoire « /tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.1.2/work/libreoffice-4.1.1.2 »

make: *** [build-nocheck] Erreur 2

 * ERROR: app-office/libreoffice-4.1.1.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)
```

```
root@onkyo [ ~ ] :: emerge --info '=app-office/libreoffice-4.1.1.2'

Portage 2.3.6-r5 (funtoo/1.0/linux-gnu/arch/x86-64bit, gcc-4.6.4, glibc-2.15-r4, 3.10.10-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.10-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3632QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2.0

KiB Mem:     8073988 total,   4741280 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8388604 free

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 05 Sep 2013 05:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r1000

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r1000, 3.3.2-r1000

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2.0-r4

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="git://github.com/funtoo/ports-2012.git"

SYNC_USER="root"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 apng bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdr cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread extras flac gd gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lame mad mmx modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pcre png pppd python qt4 readline resolvconf sse sse2 ssl tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode vorbis wavpack win32codecs xcb xml xscreensaver zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel ice1724 intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_ABIS="2.7 3.3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, SYNC_UMASK
```

Une idée ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Dans ce cas, ouvre un bug !

----------

## guilc

Pareil, ouvre un bug. Par contre, le message d'erreur est plus haut dans le log de build, il n'est pas dans ce que tu as collé !

----------

## ghoti

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Par contre, le message d'erreur est plus haut dans le log de build, il n'est pas dans ce que tu as collé !

 

+1 !

D'ailleurs, les logs expliquent en général quelle partie recompiler "à la mimine".

Après, sous gentoo, il suffit de lancer un "ebuild xxx install qmerge" bien senti !  :Wink: 

----------

## zerros

Merci pour les réponses. je n'avais plus de net chez moi ce weekend à cause des orages.

Je vais refaire une install pour récupérer le message d'erreur et poster un bug.

mici  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Si tu n'as pas cleané le répertoire de build, il y a le log de build dans /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libre…

----------

## zerros

et si, je l'ai vidé ... ce n'est pas grave, j'ai une bête de course, alors ça sera rapide de re-générer l'erreur  :Smile: 

----------

## versus8

Salut,

Il n'est pas conseillé d'utiliser la variable d'environnement "fr_FR.UTF-8" pour la locale LC_ALL.

Je pense que le bug sera invalide si tu ne corrige pas cela.

Normalement dans /etc/env.d/02locale tu devrais avoir que ça :

```
LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

Plus d'infos

Tu peux aussi tenter de recompiler avec MAKEOPTS="-j5".

----------

